# Nor'Easter To Bring Heavy Snow Through Saturday



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Snow possible my ass...its definite!


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I know it's kind of a pain have to take pictures during a blizzard but keep them coming I want to see some guys.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

All prepped and ready to go. Get to bed Mass guys, gonna have to pull another over nighter


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

This must be the official "Nemo" picture thread, I'll hopefully think to take pictures,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I was told were definitely getting snow, I'll be pissed if it's only a inch


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1590049 said:


> I was told were definitely getting snow, I'll be pissed if it's only a inch


there saying 100% snow, 9 news says 4-8 with mostly 4", heavy snow from 5pm to 2am weather channel says 1'+ for cny. who knows!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I cant wait to see the videos on you tube of idiot plow drivers who have no idea what they are doing. Hopefully NYC has a better plan of attack then they did last time or maybe not. Those videos were pretty funny of angry new yorkers yelling at the municipal workers trying to clear snow. 
I bet these 2 brothers will be at it again. Plow Plow Plow and Keep Plowing!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll see what I can do about pics. It looks like the other drivers are taking care of the driveways for me while I stay on our one commercial property.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1590082 said:


> I cant wait to see the videos on you tube of idiot plow drivers who have no idea what they are doing. Hopefully NYC has a better plan of attack then they did last time or maybe not. Those videos were pretty funny of angry new yorkers yelling at the municipal workers trying to clear snow.
> I bet these 2 brothers will be at it again. Plow Plow Plow and Keep Plowing!!!


Thats hilarious. As if snow removal isnt stressfull enough


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Just so you know CNY guys are nothing like then ****** guys I mean city guys ,

We're out in farmland and know how to and what to plow with lol


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Both trucks are ready and waiting here in Franklin Ma. Pretty much whats been happening all winter.
Stay safe fellow plowers.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll try to take some pic and videos with my iPhone. But I really want to see some go pro hd videos! Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Sitting here waiting for my trigger point and ill be out till Monday lol putting the dump to the test


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Going out in a few for my first pass of the storm with the Foreman. Its snowing hard, I think I may need to invest in a cab for the next one.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

B-2 Lawncare;1589930 said:


> I know it's kind of a pain have to take pictures during a blizzard but keep them coming I want to see some guys.


1)be SAFE
2)take lots of video and pics
3)dont get 
4)get some


----------



## rlmlandscape (Sep 22, 2011)

Just bought a GoPro last week so I'll take some video when it's light out. Doesn't take great night footage


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sitting here looking at blacktop, sure it is snowing but it's melting faster.

I could keep up with this in my grandsons power wheels f 150 lmao
3 cars off the road for really no reason at all I just go by and beep lol


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

First pass with the quad was good. Snow pretty deep, about 4-5 inches. Going out again early AM for the next one. Quad did okay, customers were happy that they could get their cars in the driveway and out of my way. Wish I was in a nice warm truck instead of outside on the quad, but nonetheless it did great. Be safe out there!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Picture 1...Canned the spreader this time for the big snowblower, based on the forecast of 16" of snow.

Picture 2...The OFFICIAL Nemo command center


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

We got about 6"s so far but it keeps snowing,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok it's official I'm really sick of this snow , going over the same real estate sucks balls 

All we did was make it an ice rink by plowing with the storm
It's still snowing so you have to go back thru and re push every thing,


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

We had about 12" down here, quad did great. Had to go over the same spot a few times but no big deal. I'm just happy it didn't break down on me!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1591318 said:


> Picture 1...Canned the spreader this time for the big snowblower, based on the forecast of 16" of snow.
> 
> Picture 2...The OFFICIAL Nemo command center


I have the same clip board! I love it, i haven't lost a pen or soaked any route sheets..


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahhh,the life of a plower.Had to cut my snowmobile vacay up in Old Forge,Tug Hill short by 2.5 days to go home and plow.We got 11-13'' in Dutchess County,straight 21 hrs of plowing/salting.2 more Winter events coming up this week.KACHING!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea snowmobiling and sleds don't work out well,

I can be home from tug hill by sled Atleast I don't have to fill up my truck lol


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;1592954 said:


> Yea snowmobiling and sleds don't work out well,
> 
> I can be home from tug hill by sled Atleast I don't have to fill up my truck lol[/QUOTE
> 
> I love that bar up high on top of the plateau with all those windmills.Snowrats[my snmb. club] had to make 2 trips there Thursday.Food was good also.Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

tuney443;1592871 said:


> Ahhh,the life of a plower.Had to cut my snowmobile vacay up in Old Forge,Tug Hill short by 2.5 days to go home and plow.We got 11-13'' in Dutchess County,straight 21 hrs of plowing/salting.2 more Winter events coming up this week.KACHING!


AHH, I used to go to Old Forge for about 7 years every year for a trip, We rented sleds. great times. have not gone in a while. But plowing comes first!payup


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Which one timber view or flat rock with all the dogs running around?

Do you come up for snirt weekend ?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Around 20" here in West Ossipee NH...This is the only pic I took...the V shape in the bank is about 7'10" across, and the pile itself is roughly 10' high...The Xv in scoop can stack a lot higher than my F550 and 9' straight blade could.


----------

